# New Mexico On Lockdown



## NewMexicoJim (Nov 14, 2020)

New Mexico will go on lockdown starting Mon 11/16 and lasting a minimum of 2 weeks. Nonessential businesses will close. Essential businesses must limit customers. State parks will be closed. Lodging will be closed or limited. 

When people fail to follow the simple guidelines of Mask+Distance+Wash we get more lockdowns. Other states are following suit. Homeless folks will suffer. 

Be safe everyone.


----------



## Coywolf (Nov 14, 2020)

Yet I'm still seeing international tourism in the Park I work in. I kinda hope this whole thing just completely ruins this country's economy...for multiple reasons, but mainly because that will be the only thing that will be somewhat of an equalizer in this f'ed up 'free-market' capitalist society we have created for ourselves.


----------



## HitchBiker (Nov 15, 2020)

I imagine we will be seeing a lot of suffering over the next several months. But yeah, hopefully the time for guillotines has come for the Amerikan ruling class.


----------



## Odin (Nov 15, 2020)

NewMexicoJim said:


> simple guidelines of Mask+Distance+Wash



*
I wear a mask* when entering a crowded place out of respect for others and for whatever minor protection I personally believe they provide... ie cough / spit... but... Being former military my chemical nuclear biological training shows me that nothing short of a full hazmat suit which I don't see most people being able to afford unless the bastards in charge provide for free... ohh they can't they just spend tax dollars on enriching private sector business yeaaaaa>>>>>>??? fuck cheap cotton does not make an actual difference in the spread of a micron size agent!!!

I keep my distance... BECAUSE I always have in situations like store lines... way way BEFORE any pandemic scare 

I hate store/grocery lines and I always in most situations enjoy my personal space...at least... NOWadys since I have become older and grumpier. 

I no longer participate in TECHno raves with stupid GLOw sticks or Mosh pits... I just like to sit alone on a bench in distance unless in interesting conversation and company. 

Also... even with a wild scraggly beard and now two pairs of nice glasses fuck contacts unless I need them to look nicer in the future for an interview or something... lol... yea even with my scraggly look...

* I wash my hands with cheap soap... antibac all the TIME... 

Remember that... huh >>>>???? the way they taught you in KINDERGARTEN way back... I mean at leas in the 80s and 90s?????????????*


so I don't see why the dam fucking gov needs to get *authoritarian* but hell maybe it's JUst every ONE1 ELSE THAT is an idiot... 

allowing authoritarian behavior from a ruling body would seem against what most principles an independent traveler would believe in ... but who knows like i said maybe we are all just too stupid and weak... 

haha... ahaha... 

wait... haah ha... yea I always did figure that about general humans BEFORE before... anyways. 


LOLOLOLOROFL... 

Fuck.

Only thing you can say wheeen the world implodes. 

Fuck...


----------

